
Profile Engine silently vanishes from Archive.org - teddyh
https://archive.org/download/profile_engine_database/profile_engine_database_archive.torrent%22%3Ehttps://archive.org/download/profile_engine_database/profile_engine_database_archive.torrent
======
teddyh
Since about a week ago, the links have been commented out from the original
site ([http://profileengine.com/groups/profile/433187197/fek-
duan](http://profileengine.com/groups/profile/433187197/fek-duan)), presumably
since none of them work anymore, since all the content has been removed from
archive.org.

Fortunately, nothing vanishes permanently in today’s web, since we have this
wonderful thing called archive.org… oh, wait…

